# ربنا موجود



## Nemo (10 نوفمبر 2010)

عظة ربنا موجود
للبابا شنودة الثالث ​*بتاريخ 11 نوفمبر 2010[/​*




عبارة ربنا موجود تعنى وجود الله فى السماء وعلى الارض وفى كل الكون .
* فحينما يقولها المؤمن يشعر بالسلام ولا يخاف ويستحى أن يخطىء لأنه يعرف ان الله يراه ويسمعه
 والمؤمن لا يتكبر لأنه يدرك وجود الله وانه تراب ورماد

*وحينما يحسها الخطاة تقشعر ابدانهم 
 لأن الخاطىء ينسى وجود الله وقت ارتكاب الخطية وينسى الدينونة وحينما يهدأ الى نفسه بعد انفعال الخطية يتذكر وجود الله فيعود ويتوب...
*وطبعا هذا لا ينطبق على كل الخطاة*
 والخطاة هم من ينكرون وجود الله لأنهم لو ادركوا وجوده لما أخطأوا

وجود اللـه فى السماء وعلى الارض وعمله فى كليهما تعنى بأنه ضابط الكل أى يعمل معنا وبنا فى الحياة والموت وبعد الموت

- فى حياتنا : *"ها أنا معكم كل الايام والى انقضاء الدهر"* 
- فى الموت : يستلم الروح بعد مماتها
- بعد الموت : كما قال للص اليمين *" اليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس"*

كلمة ربنا موجود تعنى أن اللـه يسمع ويرى ويسجل كل شىء لكل انسان فى سفر
سواء كان خيرا أم شرا
دليل ذلك حينما قال القديس يوحنا اللاهوتى:  تفتح الاسفار وتفتح الكتب
ويل لذلك الانسان فى اليوم الذى تفتح فيه الاسفار وتقرأ الافكار ويكون كل شىء معروف للكل.
كما قال لملاك كنيسة افسس :
*" 2 أَنَا عَارِفٌ أَعْمَالَكَ وَتَعَبَكَ وَصَبْرَكَ، وَأَنَّكَ لاَ تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَحْتَمِلَ الأَشْرَارَ، وَقَدْ جَرَّبْتَ الْقَائِلِينَ إِنَّهُمْ رُسُلٌ وَلَيْسُوا رُسُلاً، فَوَجَدْتَهُمْ كَاذِبِينَ. 
3 وَقَدِ احْتَمَلْتَ وَلَكَ صَبْرٌ، وَتَعِبْتَ مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِي وَلَمْ تَكِلَّ. 
4 لَكِنْ عِنْدِي عَلَيْكَ أَنَّكَ تَرَكْتَ مَحَبَّتَكَ الأُولَى."
*

كلمة ربنا موجود : تعنى وجوده فى الضيقة مثل
1 - فى أتون النار مع الثلاثة فتية
2 - جب الاسود مع دانيال النبى
3- فى البحر الاحمر مع الشعب الخائف
4- مع داود أمام جليات الجبار
5- مع الحجر الذى القاه داود على جليات لتستقر على رأسه
6 - فى بطن الحوت مع يونان النبى

لذلك أولاد الله لا يخافون أبدا
*" لا تخف لأنى معك "* يقول الرب 
داود النبى يقول فى المزامير: *" الرب نورى وخلاصى ممن أخاف "*
*
الـله لا يترك عصا الاشرار تستقر على نصيب الصديقين*

*اللـه يعتنى بنا حتى دون ان نطلب*

مثلما كان داود شاب صغير أشقر مع حلاوة فى العينين وراعى غنم وهجم عليه دب وأسد وبقوة الله انتصر عليهما دون أن يطلب معونة من اللـه لأن الله يعرف مطلبه كيف لشاب صغير بأن ينتصر فى ذلك الموقف؟؟؟؟؟

عبارة *ربنا موجود *: *كراع*
*"أنا أرعى غنمى وأربضها وأعصب الجريح وأجبر الكسير وأرد المطرود"* حز 34
*"أنا هو الراعى الصالح والراعى الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف "* يو 10

عبارة *ربنا موجود *من اجلنا :
1 - *بنعمته* :
يقول الرسول النعمة المعطاة لى والنعمة العاملة معى وبدون نعمته لست شىء

2- *بروحه القدوس *:
الذى يبكت على الخطية ويرشد الى الحق ويعمل لأجل خلاصنا

3- *بخدمة ملاتكته* : أليسوا جميعا أروحا خادمة مرسلة للخدمة للعتيدين أن يرثوا الخلاص

وجود اللـه يعنى معرفتنا بعمله الكامل فى كل لحظة بحياتنا

*صلوا من أجلى*


----------



## النهيسى (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*فى منتهى الروعه
شكرا جدا

الرب يبارككم*​


----------



## kalimooo (11 نوفمبر 2010)

مثلما كان داود شاب صغير أشقر مع حلاوة فى العينين وراعى غنم وهجم عليه دب  وأسد وبقوة الله انتصر عليهما دون أن يطلب معونة من اللـه لأن الله يعرف  مطلبه كيف لشاب صغير بأن ينتصر فى ذلك الموقف؟؟؟؟؟

نتعلم من هنا وكما قال 

الرب ان لا نكون كالوثنيين بطلباتنا

فهو ادرى منا بحاجاتنا

موضوع  جميل  وهادف

يا نيمو

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## Nemo (11 نوفمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *فى منتهى الروعه
> شكرا جدا
> 
> الرب يبارككم*​



ميرسى استاذ نهيسى ع مروركم الرائع
الرب يباركك


----------



## Nemo (11 نوفمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> وكما قال الرب ان لا نكون كالوثنيين بطلباتنا
> 
> فهو ادرى منا بحاجاتنا



يا ليتنا ندرك هذه الحقيقة اخى
حتى لا نفكر أن نعمل بقدرتنا وبتفكيرنا
الرب يباركك
ميرسى لمرورك الطيب


----------



## qwyui (11 نوفمبر 2010)

رائع جدا على الرغم انى سمعتهالكن اشكرك لانك سمعتهالى مرة اخرىربنا يكلل تعبك


----------



## happy angel (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*عظة رااائعه جداااااااااااا 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا 
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Nemo (16 نوفمبر 2010)

qwyui قال:


> رائع جدا على الرغم انى سمعتهالكن اشكرك لانك سمعتهالى مرة اخرىربنا يكلل تعبك



ميرسى اختى ع مشاركتك الطيبة الرب يباركك


----------



## Nemo (16 نوفمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *عظة رااائعه جداااااااااااا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



ميرسى هابى ع مرورك ربنا يباركك


----------



## Nemo (16 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



ميرسى كوكو ع مرورك الرائع
الرب يباركك


----------

